# My SA Poem



## a123 (Apr 10, 2007)

You never did seem to fit in anywhere,
Did you?
A loner among the alone,
a broken song of isolation,
the cry of the walking wounded.

You found solace in your writing,
Didn't you?
Withstanding the torrent of judgement,
and the belittling of criticism. 

You only wanted to be heard,
to speak,
to have a voice.

But the words didn't come so easily,
Did they?
You wish you could stay in this place
forever,
writing the never-ending tale.

It's a triumph for me to post this in a public forum as I have a lot of anxiety over it.


----------



## Clementin (Aug 25, 2015)

That was a beautiful poem, it resonated with me, propably to alot of People here.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Heres mine:

(Ignore the names)

(She give me money) Now I ain't saying she a gold digger
(When I'm in need) But she ain't messing with no broke 
(She give me money) Now I ain't saying she a gold digger
(When I'm in need) But she ain't messing with no broke 
(I gotta leave) Get down girl, go 'head, get down
(I gotta leave) Get down girl, go 'head, get down
(I gotta leave) Get down girl, go 'head, get down
(I gotta leave) Get down girl, go 'head, get down

[Verse 1]
Cutie the bomb, met her at a beauty salon
With a baby Louis Vuitton under her underarm
She said I can tell you rock, I can tell by your charm
Far as girls you got a flock, I can tell by your charm and your arm
But I'm looking for the one, have you seen her?
My psychic told me she'll have a *** like Serena
Trina, Jennifer Lopez, four kids
And I gotta take all they bad asses to showbiz?
Ok, get your kids but then they got their friends
I pulled up in the Benz, they all got up in
We all went to din and then I had to pay
If you ****ing with this girl then you better be paid
You know why? It take too much to touch her
From what I heard she got a baby by Busta
My best friend say she use to **** with Usher
I don't care what none of y'all say, I still love her

[Hook]
(She give me money) Now I ain't saying she a gold digger
(When I'm in need) But she ain't messing with no broke 
(She give me money) Now I ain't saying she a gold digger
(When I'm in need) But she ain't messing with no broke 
(I gotta leave) Get down girl, go 'head, get down
(I gotta leave) Get down girl, go 'head, get down
(I gotta leave) Get down girl, go 'head, get down
(I gotta leave) Get down girl, go 'head, get down

[Verse 2]
18 years, 18 years
She got one of your kids, got you for 18 years
I know somebody paying child support for one of his kids
His baby momma car and crib is bigger than his
You will see him on TV any given Sunday
Win the Super Bowl and drive off in a Hyundai
She was supposed to buy your shorty Tyco with your money
She went to the doctor got lipo with your money
She walking around looking like Michael with your money
Should've got that insured, Geico for your money
If you ain't no punk, holla, "We want prenup!"
"We want prenup!" (Yeah!)
It's something that you need to have
Cause when she leave your *** she gon' leave with half
18 years, 18 years
And on the 18th birthday he found out it wasn't his?!

[Hook]
(She give me money) Now I ain't saying she a gold digger
(When I'm in need) But she ain't messing with no broke 
(She give me money) Now I ain't saying she a gold digger
(When I'm in need) But she ain't messing with no broke 
(I gotta leave) Get down girl, go 'head, get down
(I gotta leave) Get down girl, go 'head, get down
(I gotta leave) Get down girl, go 'head, get down
(I gotta leave) Get down girl, go 'head, get down

[Verse 3]
Now I ain't saying you a gold digger, you got needs
You don't want a dude to smoke but he can't buy weed
You go out to eat and he can't pay, y'all can't leave
There's dishes in the back, he gotta roll up ya sleeves
But while y'all washing watch him
He gone make it into a Benz out of that Datsun
He got that ambition baby look in his eyes
This week he mopping floors next week it's the fries
So stick by his side
I know there's dudes balling and yeah that's nice
And they gonna keep calling and trying but you stay right girl
And when you get on he leave your *** for a white girl
(I gotta leave) Get down girl, go 'head, get down
(I gotta leave) Get down girl, go 'head, get down
(I gotta leave) Get down girl, go 'head, get down
(I gotta leave) Get down girl, go 'head, get down


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

"A loner among the alone ' , so fuking true .


----------

